# Pleated filter for Rikon 30-100?



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Has anybody seen or made a retrofit to put a pleated style filter on a Rikon 30-100 1hp DC? Any opinion on whether it would get better performance out of it?


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Gary Beasley said:


> Has anybody seen or made a retrofit to put a pleated style filter on a Rikon 30-100 1hp DC?


Gary:

Do you mean the Rikon 60-100? (The Rikon 30-100 is a drill press)

http://www.amazon.com/Rikon-60-100-...24760191&sr=1-1&keywords=rikon+dust+collector

I have not seen or made a "retrofit" for this particular DC. I have seen adapters for others. The adapter is very easy to make. I don't have a photo handy, but maybe someone will post one for you. A circular cutout that fits the canister is glued to a cutout that fits the top of the DC. You can make the cutouts from plywood, MDF, etc. Think of it as an adapter that fits the canister on one side and the top of the DC on the other side.



Gary Beasley said:


> Any opinion on whether it would get better performance out of it?


If you are defining "better performance" as better shop air: Pleated filter canisters usually have a smaller particle capture value. Typical is 1 micron vs is the 5 micron for your bag. If your DC is in a closed shop, the canister is going to keep the particles between 1 and 5 micron from being blown back into your shop air.

The problem with the canisters is that they will clog more often because they capture more of the smaller particles. To avoid the clogging problem, add a pre-separator between your equipment and the DC. Here is a thread that may help you out:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/pipe-diameter-vs-performance-59625/

If you are defining "better performance" as more dust removal at the source: Switching from a 5 micron bag to a 1 micron canister will theoretically reduce the CFM for your system. Will you notice the difference? I doubt it.

Adding a pre-separator to your system will definitely reduce your static pressure value. Will you notice it? You might. I would rather have a clean shop than a high static pressure value.

Eric


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

If you get get it to fit properly, most cannisters have considerably more surface area than bags, so tend to flow more air. As mentioned, it should also filter smaller particles.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

THanks! Any idea how to determine what filter to get? I have no idea how the filters are labeled for size and capacity.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Give Wynn filters a call...the owner walked me through which filter to buy for my dust collector last year. He even let me know the one I planned to buy from him was overkill and Id be wasting my money. He recommended I save some and buy a different cheaper one from him.


----------

